
Increasing Testosterone by Shining Light on Your Testicles - sjcsjc
http://biohackersummit.com/2016/10/25/olli-sovijarvi-the-upgraded-doctor-on-testosterone/
======
oluckyman
The shining light angle is close to clickbait, since it's presented as a
lower-order hack at best. But the article itself is comprehensive and
interesting. The focus is on looking for hacks that might work, so medical
studies are cherry picked rather than deeply investigated, but that's to be
expected. After "lifestyle" advice on diet, sleep, and exercise, creatine
supplements were highly recommended.

~~~
tomcam
Ah, lower-order is one way to put it

